# last pic update ever for the b14...



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

ok, so I've had this forever, and the volt was hooked up but the tach never was so I never posted pics. I finally got around to doing it now that I'm selling the car so everything would be 100% functional. I could never find taht damn blue and orange wire that was behind the stero so I ran it off the distributator. A bit more wire involved, but nothing I couldn't handle. It actully worked out better because I wrapped my stero power wire with electical tape (along with the tach signal)



















Nordskog digital gauges 2 1/16.

Car doesn't have a tach and this one only measures in 100 RPM increments, however I have an auto so I don't have to have one that is 100% accurate, plus it was the only one I could find in 2 1/16 to fit on my pillar.


damn I really want to keep this car along with my new one...


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I doubt after you get your QR25 that you're gonna want to keep your sentra any longer...


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

wildmane said:


> I doubt after you get your QR25 that you're gonna want to keep your sentra any longer...


yes, thats why this is the last updated pic ever. 1.6 is already in the classifed section.

but honestly if I could afford insurance I would keep both, however since I just hit 21 they're still screwing me in the ass.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

But hey, at least it now has a tach. :thumbup:

I'm the sort of person who hates driving any car without a tach... 100% accurate or no. And I like lots of gauges and switches and buttons and readouts 'n' shit. Makes me feel like I'm piloting a space shuttle or something.

Nice work.


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

we are bothi moving to bigger and better things :thumbup: you a QR...me? an SR classic.....oh 160HP how i long for you..

pics of the new car?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

187.6 WHP for me

www.cardomain.com/id/whammie

I'll have some of my OWN pics when it comes in.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> 187.6 WHP for me
> 
> www.cardomain.com/id/whammie
> 
> I'll have some of my OWN pics when it comes in.


wow, all that for 15k. good deal


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nismo1.6 said:


> we are bothi moving to bigger and better things :thumbup: you a QR...me? an SR classic.....oh 160HP how i long for you..
> 
> pics of the new car?



unless the car is well modded already, count on 140hp


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah since I have a digital dash I'll be putting all digital gauges in also.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

nice looking spec... however i'd never purchased a modded car...

wont you miss being proud of the parts you pick or the mods you installed yourself?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> wow, all that for 15k. good deal


13k



jlee1469 said:


> nice looking spec... however i'd never purchased a modded car...
> 
> wont you miss being proud of the parts you pick or the mods you installed yourself?


yes HOWEVER, for 13K I'm getting a car that is valued at 12,900 in the N.A.D.A. book (what they go by here) and this:
Engine 
-AEBS header 
-HKS Universal racing Muffler w/ 2.5” SS catback 
-HKS Circle Earth ground system 
-HKS Super AFR (fuel management) 
-Hondata Intake Gasket 
-SWA underdrive pulley 
-JWT cams 
-JWT valve springs 
-JWT balance Shaft removal 
-Denso Iridium plugs 
-AEM cold air intake 
-TWM Performance short shift linkage 
-NX single fogger wet system 
-Optima red top battery 
-Nismo oil filler cap 
-Nismo radiator cap 
-Composite Creations carbon fiber engine cover 
-custom front strut tower bar 
-custom fuse box covers 

Exterior and Suspension 
-Full Cobalt Blue color change (car was originally black) 
-19" Racing Hart GT-5 
-Toyo Proxes4 215/35/19 
-Tein full coilovers 
-Powerslot plated/slotted rotors 
-powdercoated calipers 
-Composite Creations vented carbon fiber hood 
-Composite Creations World Challenge carbon fiber kit 
-VIS carbon fiber trunk lid 
-custom STI style carbon fiber spoiler 
-custom carbon fiber fuel door 
-Webasto oversized sunroof 

Interior 
-Sparco Torino racing seats 
-Sparco clubman 3-point harnesses 
-Sparco Grip Pedals 
-Custom fiberglass gauge pod 
-Custom re-upholster in Sparco Red 
-Custom painted trim 
-TWM weighted billet shift knob 
-Nismo switch cigarette lighter 
-Faze Gauge gauges set in carbon fiber 

Audio 
-Alpine 7893 CD/MP3 Player 
-JBL P650C 6.5 components 
-JBL P652 6.5 coax 
-JBL P652S 6.5 coax 
-JBL P1220 -12" subwoofer 
-JBL P80.4 -4 channel 
-JBL P180.2 -2 channel 
-Monster Cable wiring 
-Monster Cable distribution
-Custom fiberglass/ lexan enclosure 
-Custom fiberglass rear deck lid

now lets say I did just keep the b14 and did all of this to my car. That is going to total WELL over 13k, and if I get like 3500 out of my car that means I'm getting everything for under 10k so I'll be happy with it. They won't let me get a loan on wheels and a carbon fiber body kit, so eh. And as far as the custom fiberglass work and such goes, I can't do that anyways.

The only mods I've really done to my car are :WAI, header and exhaust. Looking at this list, most of the things I would have to take to have done so not only am I looking at having to buy all the parts, but also pay for labor. I do see some things that I plan on doing, it'll all come in do time, first gotta get the car transfered over to my name, then get my car sold so I have some money to play with.


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

^wow, thats alot of stuff!



cHoPs said:


> unless the car is well modded already, count on 140hp


yes i know, im sure i rounded high  but yes, it is quite modded already. with a high port, I/H/E, pully. maybe 150 something.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> ok, so I've had this forever, and the volt was hooked up but the tach never was so I never posted pics. I finally got around to doing it now that I'm selling the car so everything would be 100% functional. I could never find taht damn blue and orange wire that was behind the stero so I ran it off the distributator. A bit more wire involved, but nothing I couldn't handle. It actully worked out better because I wrapped my stero power wire with electical tape (along with the tach signal)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats how i installed my tach too...but yours is digital...looks hot as hell. How much did you get it for?


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

can you get the little ones with a mini shift light in it? like a small LED?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

it was like 80 bucks I think

I'm not sure if you can or not, however you can get a shift light sperate and install it somewhere.

they do have one that has little bars that go up and around the edge.

http://store.summitracing.com/defau...earchinresults=false&N=0&target=egnsearch.asp

like I said, the reason I got that one is becuase it was the only one I could find for under 100$ that was 2 1/16 inch.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

those gauges remind me on the Knight Rider lol


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> those gauges remind me on the Knight Rider lol


damn maybe I should keep the b14....


----------

